# A Night in Tunisia -- haunting supernatural tale



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Night in Tunisia

_"That sixth sense was telling me, right now, that he was still present somehow. That he had somehow not departed, as he should have done.
And when I dreamt again that night, it was a similar bad dream. I was Robert again, but I wasn't lying placidly this time. I wanted to get out and move around. I was struggling to scream beneath the earth.
Only half-awake, I rolled out of my bed, lurched to my feet. And then I stood there, shivering and sweating, with my eyes clamped fiercely shut.
Somehow - I just knew it - he'd remained behind. And was, right now, trapped underneath the ground out in New York somewhere.
The knowledge was like a ball of concrete in me by this stage, paining me terribly, wholly impossible to ignore.
And so ... what was I going to do?"_

There couldn't have been two more different people. A British writer of supernatural fiction who had lived in London his whole life, and an African-American jazz saxophonist who'd resided in Europe since the Sixties. But when they met in a hotel in North Africa one evening, a friendship sprang up between them that would last more than a decade. And when one of them suddenly died, the other somehow knew that wasn't going to be the end ... and then set out on a journey to see the matter right through to its strange, haunting conclusion.

By the author of Deadly Violet and Speak of the Devil.

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR: Tony Richards' novels have been published by HarperCollins, Tor, Headline, Dark Regions Press, and Pan Macmillan, with his latest book -- TROPIC OF DARKNESS -- due out in 2013 from Simon and Schuster. His debut work -- 'The Harvest Bride' -- made the shortlist for the HWA Award for Best First Novel, and in 2008 his collection 'Going Back' was shortlisted for the British Fantasy Award. He has seen into print more than a hundred short stories, with his tales appearing in Asimov's, Hitchcock's, F&SF, Weird Tales, Cemetery Dance, and many top anthologies including Best New Horror. Widely traveled, he often uses places he has visited as settings for his work. His fiction includes the Raine's Landing dark fantasy adventures, a group of stories set in the imaginary town of Birchiam-on-Sea on the south coast of England, his Future Africa mysteries in Hitchcock's, and his Immortal Holmes series on Amazon Kindle.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Tony, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can find out more about my Kindles and other fiction at my website:
http://www.richardsreality.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I also have a blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

David Wingrove -- author of the epic _Chung Kuo _ science fiction saga -- is the guest writer on my blog this week: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The first guest blogger was fantasy/vampire author Toni V. Sweeney.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That terrific writer of suspense, Ed Gorman, has posted glowing reviews of 2 of my short story collections - one of them available on Kindle -- on his blog, as well as publishing an interview with me. Click here:
http://newimprovedgorman.blogspot.com/2011/12/pro-file-tony-richards.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2012, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are interviews with me and several other SF/fantasy/supernatural authors in the new _Journey Planet _ efanzine:
http://efanzines.com/JourneyPlanet/JourneyPlanet11.pdf


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've recently been blogging about all of my self-published titles on Kindle:
http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get this one while it's free.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been talking about the process of writing a short story on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey, this one is finally selling in the States.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've more fiction uploading on Kindle all the time, including a massive new collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Another week, another bump.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Half the covers on my signature are by Steve Upham. To look at more of his artwork, check out his site here: http://www.screamingdreams.com/artwork.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I bring this excellent book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Oops, it's high time I bumped this one!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Jazz fan? Then you'll enjoy this tale.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Although you'll probably enjoy it even if you're not one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My self-published ebooks are selling 10 times the number in the US that they sell in the UK, and so thanks to all of my American readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Although ... hmm ... just this week I've started to sell better in the UK too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My books on Kindle are starting to get reviews. It's been a long wait (18 months or so) but mostly worth it: http://amzn.to/m4ihme


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

"Unlike many low-cost kindle books, the author actually proofread the book and formatted it properly!" -- http://amzn.to/MhGcEW


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I never thought this one would sell in huge amounts, but I'm glad that a number of people have decided to read this very personal long story, which is largely based on events in my own life and on people I have known.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I recommend this book.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A perfect Halloween read.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This first appeared in print, and is a much praised story. Take a look!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for these dark, cold evenings.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Seriously. Read a sample of this, or any other of my books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't miss the chance to take a look at this excellent story.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sample it. Like what you see?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yet another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2013, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I mean it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's this strongly personal tale again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's another chance to give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Go on ... read a sample.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This one's long overdue a bump.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yet again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another one -- rather overdue.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh brother ... overdue again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've really been busy since returning from vacation. More new fiction due on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, here's Tunisia again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And plenty more fiction too ... take a look at the links, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give them all a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a couple of new novels out on Kindle -- see below -- but if you fancy something shorter, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My long-running website, richardsreality.com, has just been completely updated. There's a better Photo Gallery, a massively expanded Art Gallery with over a dozen new paintings and drawings by M. Wayne Miller and Steve Upham, a new interview conducted by award-winning author Ed Gorman, a complete list of my available ebooks, both from major publishers and self-published, and news of my latest novels and collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a great short break by a Mediterranean bay ... and now I've blogged about it, with photos: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new novel _and_ a new collection of short stories due out very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very Happy 2014 to everyone on Kindleboards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a terrific year, and may many good things happen to you.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just back from a short trip to the lovely island nation of Malta. There'll be pictures of it on my blog within the next few days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

They're up. See the link on my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Samhain have just recently picked up a long vampire novel from me that first appeared on KDP. More about it in my blog ... the link's below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's even more new book news on my blog as of this weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more to come in a couple of weeks at most. Watch this space.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a new detective novel coming soon. I'll probably be blogging about it tomorrow.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With yet more news to come ... soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some of it's now up: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's new full length fiction coming on Kindle and some new short fiction, plus some reprints.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More news when I have it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's plenty on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's a brand-new novel out on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published e-books are on sale for 99c until the end of August, including 2 long collections, a brand-new haunted hotel novel, and 3 full-length novels in my Raine's Landing supernatural adventure series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is now over for my Raine's Landing series of novels, but not for Complete Holmes or Three Dozen Terrifying Tales.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my eBooks are 99c permanently. And many of those appeared in print originally.You can pick them up for a bargain price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And more are due next year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2015. I hope you have your best year ever.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have more new fiction on Kindle very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new collection and some superhero fiction are now out on Kindle ... see my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new book out sometime in April. Meanwhile, there's plenty of fiction in a range of genres to choose from.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just finishing a new story. And then the book will be out -- a near future police thriller.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a wide variety of my work on Kindle ... horror, fantasy, dark fantasy, vampires, sf, detective fiction, fusion fiction, and even Sherlock Holmes. Some of it has previously been published in print, but there is always new fiction on the way.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plenty of my eBooks on Kindle -- including collections and short novels -- are available at the minimum price. Check out the full list.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All my  self-pubs are on 99c sale at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is almost over.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are no sales of my work still on, but much of it is available at Amazon's minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Oops ... I haven't bumped this one in a good long while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at this great story... it first appeared in print in an Elastic Press anthology.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my Kindle novels and longer collections are on special offer at the moment. Check out the full list.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I've decided to extend that Special Offer for a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special offer on many of my full-length novels and longer collections continues into December 2017.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's still a Special Offer Price on many of my Kindle eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks -- most of which appeared originally from established publishers -- are on Minimum Price Sale right now.


----------

